# Muzzleloader Kits



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi All, 

Just wondering where the best place is to buy muzzleloader kits? I've looked at a few places online and it looks like there are a few for around the $300-350 range depending on what you get. I am in the young men's presidency in my ward and we are looking to do an activity with our older kids over a couple of month period and thought it would be cool to build muzzleloaders. Obviously cost has to be one of the factors, but we are looking at options. Any suggestions on the best place to buy and if they would give us a deal if we bought multiple?

Thanks for any input!
Cdragon


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a great idea! I'd call around and get a price for multiple purchases. I can not imagine any store not cutting you a deal for a project like this. Check with Smith and Edwards and Kents as well as the big boys.
Don't forget to get a deal, not only on the rifles, but on the stains, bluing/browning and sealant (varnish or tru-oil). AND don't forget the rest of the gear they will need, powder/ball/patches etc.
They can make their own powder horns as well as possibles bags as two more projects!
Home much fun you are going to be having with them!!!! YES!!!


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Bears Butt! I will definitely call around to a few of those places to see if we can get a discount on multiple kits.


----------

